# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2010] Impact d'Office 64 bits sur le dveloppement VBA [Tutoriel]

## Arkham46

Bonjour  tous,

Depuis la version 2010, Office est maintenant disponible en 64 bits.
Mais quel est l'impact au niveau du dveloppement VBA?

Je vous propose un petit article sur le sujet :
Dvelopper avec Office 64 bits.

Et vous, utilisez-vous dj une version 64 bits d'Office, ou pensez-vous y tre confronts prochainement?

Note : nous parlons bien ici d'une installation du logiciel Office 64 bits, et non pas d'Office 32 bits dans un systme Windows 64 bits (ce qui est le plus souvent le cas aujourd'hui).

----------


## curt

Bonsoir Thierry,

et merci pour cet excellent article (encore un !)

Je suis confrontr  ce problme : Utilisation des bases (avec Runtime) sur des machines ayant des OS 32 ou 64 bits et Office correspondant !!! Pour l'instant, j'ai rsolu en ayant Seven en 64 bits et XP mode avec un pack Office 32 bits.

Le maniement de l'un  l'autre me permet de m'en sortir (a vite d'avoir 2 machines !) mais ct confort d'utilisation, j'ai connu mieux !

Encore merci pour l'article qui pourrait bien me servir d'argumentaire  ::ccool:: 

Bon week-end
Curt

----------


## Arkham46

salut Curt

Merci pour ton commentaire.

Je ne connaissais pas XP Mode (dj entendu le nom mais pas compris ce que c'tait  ::aie:: ).
J'y ai regard de plus prs et apparement c'est une solution facile d'installation pour avoir 64 bits et 32 bits sur la mme machine.
Va falloir que je teste a quand j'aurai un peu de temps.  ::mouarf::

----------


## curt

Bonjour Thierry,

Pour XP mode, il existe un excellent article sur un excellent site  ::ccool:: 

http://bpoinsot.developpez.com/tutor...-7-et-mode-xp/

Bonne journe.
Curt

----------


## issoram

Merci pour ce super tuto qui m'a sauv la vie pour assurer la compatibilit chez un client.  ::ccool::

----------


## Arthur D

Merci pour ce super post !!
Un excellent boulot qui vient de sauver mon travail dvelopp sur une version office 32 bits et export sur une machine avec office 64 bits... ::aie::

----------


## Arkham46

Merci pour vos retours.
C'est bien de savoir que le travail pass est utile.  ::ccool::

----------


## guen

Bonjour

Je suis confront au souci de rendre comptaible une application dveloppe en 32 bits vers le 64 bits. Je ne veux qu'une seule application qui tourne  la fois sur Office 32 bits et sur Office 64 bits. Par contre, elle ne fonctionne qu' partir d'Office 2010 (VBA7) pour cause de ruban... Je n'ai donc pas  me soucier de la compilation conditionnelle.
Pas de souci pour les PtrSafe mais cela se complique pour les LongPtr et comme tu le dis dans l'article, il n'est pas toujours facile de savoir si le passage en LongPtr est obligatoire ou pas... Une question du coup : *qu'est ce que cela fait de passer tous les Long des API et Type en LongPtr ?* ils seront transofrms en Long en 32 bits et en LongLong en 64 bits si j'ai bien compris... qui peut le plus peut le moins non donc les LongLong pourront contenir sans souci les Long... 
Merci de votre aide
guen

----------


## guen

Je continue avec ma conversion 32 bits/64 bits... par exemple, le code des InputBoxPlus peut-il tre migr vers du 64 bits ??? j'ai l'impression que non car j'ai vu du comctl32.dll  l'intrieur et je crois que c'est une bibliothque qui n'est pas compile en 32 bits (je m'en suis dbarrass dj dans mon projet au niveau des treeview et listview notamment...). Ce code est truff de dclaration d'API, un beau cas d'cole ! Merci de votre retour (et surtout  Arkham46 qui est l'auteur de ce code et du prsent article sur la conversion 32-64 bits...)

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour,

Ce sont les contrles activeX (MSCOMCTL.OCX je crois) qui ne sont plus maintenus par Microsoft en version 64 bits.
comctl32.dll existe en 64 bits.

Donc InputBoxPlus devrait pouvoir tre migr en 64 bits.

----------


## joe002

> Merci pour ce super post !!
> Un excellent boulot qui vient de sauver mon travail dvelopp sur une version office 32 bits et export sur une machine avec office 64 bits...


Pareil pour moi! J'ai eu un coup de chaud en voyant les message d'erreurs s'afficher...Merci BEAUCOUP!  ::merci::

----------


## informatiz67000

> Pareil pour moi! J'ai eu un coup de chaud en voyant les message d'erreurs s'afficher...Merci BEAUCOUP!


On est 3 apparemment ahahah :p

----------


## did103

Bonjour et merci pour ce long tuto.

Juste une petite chose qui pourrait tre indique et qui me bloquait depuis pas mal de temps :
l'diteur VBA colore en ROUGE les lignes qui ne sont pas compiles en fonction de la version utilise sur le poste.

Ce n'est pas grave, il n'y a pas d'erreur lors de l'excution.

----------


## informatiz67000

Ah ouais, mais en effet, ce n'est pas grave  ::):

----------


## Conconsultant

Un grand grand MERCI pour votre tuto sur le Dev avec Office 64 bits, en particulier pour l'aide sur Access.
Comme not dans la conclusion, je suis typiquement dans le cas du "dveloppeur VBA peu expriment"  ::roll:: 

Utilisant beaucoup Excel et Access, je me suis autoform au dveloppement VBA pour mon trvail, sachant que initialement je ne suis pas du tout dans l'informatique... 
Trs modestement j'arrive  faire des choses, mais ce que vous indiquez dans la conclusion est tout  fait vrai: je copie parfois des bouts de code, souvent sur le forum, sans comprendre tout  fait. 

Et l le tuto m'a beaucoup aid car suite  mont de version du pack Office dans notre entreprise, nous sommes pass  une version 64 bits...
Et j'avais justement une base avec une API GetOpenFileName qui du coup ne tournait plus.

Autant dire que le tuto m'a enlev une belle pine du pied.

De la belle ouvrage  ::ccool::

----------

